

Beagrep: grep 2G source code in 0.23s - baohaojun
http://baohaojun.github.io/blog/2013/05/02/beagrep-even-faster.html

======
jstanley
This sounds interesting, but it would be nice if you gave more information
about it. A post detailing what it does and how it works would be great :)

EDIT: I'm guessing from the name (and the mention of Mono) that it uses
Beagle?

~~~
baohaojun
Sorry, more detailed post can be found here:
<http://baohaojun.github.io/beagrep.html>

The github project is <https://github.com/baohaojun/beagrep>

And your guess in very right:-)

